
Why You Can’t Lose Weight on a Diet - hourislate
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/08/opinion/sunday/why-you-cant-lose-weight-on-a-diet.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=10&pgtype=sectionfront
======
okket
Previous:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11653635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11653635)

